# The Hooked X, the Gotland/Gotaland Cistercian, and the Grail



## My Freemasonry (Sep 7, 2014)

​
​​Maybe you saw a bit of the History Channels "Holy Grail In America" film about the Kensington Rune stone. It led to the book by Scott Wolter, since the idea of Precolombian visits by the Norse, with skraelings gradually dispatching with the powderless few, is tenable. Supposing that a land quest party searching for a new foundation west of Vinland with an educated Gotland Cistercian monk, did get to the midwest via the great lakes or the Hudson Bay. Edgar Cayce certainly suggests that Norrmen got all the way to Montana. These runes tell a tale and the author has completely diffused all arguments against the Kensington Stones authenticity at the very least. With Stone holes and the Sinclair voyage and the Newport Tower, with winter solstice alignment at the egg/keystone and Bornholm measurement system, your gonna enjoy it. Imagine the population of Europe before the plague really got going. Even with the eternal warfare and the feudal system. Iceland to Greenland to the coast of Newfoundland really is a reasonable hop. The arabic numeral system was in use and even an astrolabe with an arched X for forty. It appeals to me in that this story is for the eternal everyman with his destiny calling always ahead with infinite possibility. Sure the skeptics will tut tut, but thats all they ever do while the mystery of faith and will continues to unfold ahead and behind us. And  check out the wall around what had been at that time the Hanseatic town of Visby, whose standard by the way is a lamb bleeding into the Holy Graal. Which later became a Tuetonic Knight stronghold. The tie between the Hanse associations and Masonry has been speculated upon and also the knights. So all this soon after the Templars were disbanded on the continent proper. Makes you wonder. If the Kensington stone uses part of the Easter Table secret dating table and we find it on Columbus sigla 80 years later. One has to consider that the Knights of Christ from Tomar would have the Gotaland Cistercian nordic mapping for their trip. Combine that with the Greek/Arabic/Jewish astolabes in the learned cartographer centers of Spain and Portugal, and you have fine potentials for navigation. Scott Wolter puts this together nicely, check out the Utube lecture Scott Wolter-1 through 7. No way a voyage with that much clout didn't have the best mapping. The whole new world exploration may have been enabled by of the Cistercian connections in medieval Europe. So just like the aquifer of knowledge found in secret/sacred geometry of Gothic architecture, also now from Gotaland, we have runes and triple dating using the secret easter tables, viking sagas and advanced astrolabes leading again to a new Jerusalem from Portugal and Spain, with the Knights of Christ, with templar masts, the Columbus sigla and reaching back further to the round templar structures at Newport with its Orphic Egg pointing to good old Minnesota, where Normen stode in 1300.​
Continue reading...


----------

